# Estações Amadoras (WEATHERLINK IP)



## HotSpot (20 Ago 2010 às 19:41)

Deixo aqui uma lista de mais estações amadoras que não aparecem em mais nenhum local de partilha de dados sem ser na página da Davis para estações que têm Datalogger IP.

*Continente*

*Castro Laboreiro* - (42.000 -8.100) alt. ? [link]

*Sintra (São João das Lampas)* - (38.882 -9.428) alt. ~105m [link] 

*Odivelas (Pedernais)* - (38.800 -9.200) alt. ~155m [link]

*Vila do Bispo (Burgau)* - (37.073 -8.774) alt. ~40m [link]

*Vilamoura* - (37.097 -8.118) alt. ~25m [link]

*Açores*

*Ilha do Pico (Criação Velha)* - (38.500 -28.500) alt. ~265m [link]

Se entretanto aparecerem novas vou actualizando a lista.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Ago 2010 às 12:34)

Adicionada, Castro Laboreiro. Localização interessante para seguir no Inverno...


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2010 às 16:06)

Muito interessante sem dúvida, há algumas que tem localizações preciosas.
Mas é uma pena não estarem em nenhuma rede, assim não temos acesso a históricos.


----------



## Minho (31 Ago 2010 às 18:33)

Tenho ideia que essa de Castro meia volta está off-line. Vamos ver se aguenta todo o inverno sempre disponível...


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2010 às 18:41)

A dos Pedernais, a uns 400m de minha casa, tem alguns dados dispares com os meus.
Ontem tive máxima de 38,9ºC e essa ultrapassou os 40ºC.
E no que diz respeito ao vento, tem estado a tarde toda vento moderado, mas a estação tem registado sempre intensidade de vento fraco (calm).

Quando tiver oportunidade dou um salto a essa localização para ver se consigo descobrir a estação.


----------



## Minho (31 Ago 2010 às 18:50)

AnDré disse:


> Quando tiver oportunidade dou um salto a essa localização para ver se consigo descobrir a estação.



Pois sobre a localização da estação de Castro também falta saber onde fica, pois, se se situar na zona das Inverneiras as temperaturas serão sempre bem superiores às da vila de Castro Laboreiro, por outro lado se se situa na zona das Brandas, as temperaturas serão bem inferiores.

Estamos a falar de dois lugares completamente distintos onde, no inverno, num lugar muitas vezes não há um único vestígio de neve no chão e noutro poderá ter um palmo de neve. 

Encontrar a estação com a área e a panóplia de lugares que Castro Laboreiro tem vai ser uma tarefa árdua...


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2010 às 19:05)

Minho disse:


> Encontrar a estação com a área e a panóplia de lugares que Castro Laboreiro tem vai ser uma tarefa árdua...



Link da localização das estações!

Pelo que estive a ver a estação está em território espanhol, junto à fronteira.






















Apesar de estar a quase 1100m de altitude, tem o bloqueio das serras a oeste e norte.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Ago 2010 às 19:43)

AnDré disse:


> Link da localização das estações!
> 
> Pelo que estive a ver a estação está em território espanhol, junto à fronteira.



Mas as coordenadas devem estar arredondadas. Portanto é muito complicado saber onde está exactamente a estação.

Vê se descobres essa de Odivelas


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2010 às 13:01)

HotSpot disse:


> Mas as coordenadas devem estar arredondadas. Portanto é muito complicado saber onde está exactamente a estação.
> 
> Vê se descobres essa de Odivelas



Já andei à procura da estação, mas não a encontrei.
Esta manhã, apesar do vento forte de NO, a estação registava vento fraco de SE. 
Suponho que esteja num dos quintas das vivendas à volta do ponto onde diz estar a estação. Ainda espreitei para dentro de algumas, mas a maior parte delas, além do muro alto, ainda têm cães do outro lado que não param de ladrar.






De qualquer forma, outro dado que não está correcto, é o da humidade relativa.
Ainda esta manhã estava com 36% de humidade relativa, quando na realidade estava na casa dos 70%.

Quanto a precipitação, contabilizou esta manhã 0,2mm. Sendo que para já parece ser o único valor mais acertado.

Há alguma forma de contactar o dono da estação, Hotspot?


----------



## CumuloNimbo (12 Out 2010 às 12:25)

Muito boa tarde,

Sou novo no fórum, espero estar a colocar esta questão no local apropriado.

Encontrei o fórum meteo.pt e gostaria de solicitar a vossa ajuda.

Estou a participar num projecto que tenta correlacionar a actividade dos anfíbios com algumas variáveis meteorológicas. Um dos locais de amostragem localiza-se a cerca de 6 km a oeste de Castelo de Vide.

As variáveis que gostaríamos de estudar são:

Temperatura
Pluviosidade
Humidade Relativa
Pressão atmosférica
Vento
Insolação
Evapotranspiração potencial

1. Para estas variáveis, gostaríamos de obter dados com a melhor resolução temporal possível (por exemplo "dado/hora" ou "dado/dia") para o intervalo 2006 a 2010 (extremos do intervalo incluídos).

2. Gostaríamos também de obter séries mensais de dados, das mesmas variáveis, para o intervalo, 1970 a 2010, que possam servir de médias climáticas de referência.

Sabemos que o IM pode fornecer essa informação mas infelizmente a mesma terá que ser paga, algo que queríamos evitar para diminuir os custos do projecto.

Como poderemos obter esta informação? Haverá estações próximas de Castelo de Vide onde possamos obter a informação descrita?

Caso a minha dúvida não esteja a ser colocada no local ideal do fórum, gostaria de solicitar a vossa ajuda para o fazer.

Muito obrigado.
Abraços


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2010 às 12:42)

Olá,

Existe, desde há pouco tempo, uma estação amadora em Castelo de Vide.
No entanto penso que tenha alguns dados duvidosos. Talvez não esteja numa localização ideal.

Um membro do fórum, o João Esteves, tem uma estação em Nisa, mas a estação ultimamente não tem transmitido dados para o WU. Talvez devido a um problema de software.  

Por fim, existe a EMA de Portalegre, cujos registos podem ser consultados, por exemplo, aqui:
- ogimet
(Escolher o país, o dia e a estação...)


----------



## CumuloNimbo (13 Out 2010 às 11:05)

AnDré disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Existe, desde há pouco tempo, uma estação amadora em Castelo de Vide.
> No entanto penso que tenha alguns dados duvidosos. Talvez não esteja numa localização ideal.
> ...




Olá,

Muito obrigado pela ajuda! 

A EMA de Portalegre tem de facto bastante informação e será mesmo muito útil. Vamos tentar um contacto para perguntar como poderemos aceder a séries de dados de um modo que seja mais prático que o acesso por blocos de 30 dias, tal como está disponibilizado no website. De qualquer modo, a informação está disponível online, o que é excelente.

Obrigado também pelas indicações das estações de Castelo de Vide e do membro do fórum João Esteves. Veremos se será necessário contactá-los para dados mais localizados.

Muito obrigado!
Abraços


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2010 às 13:09)

Uma actualização das estações:

Aspectos positivos:
- A estação de Castro Laboreiro voltou a transmitir dados.
- Existem duas novas estações:
--- Panoias;
--- Castro Verde; Esta última com apresentação aqui!


Aspectos negativos:

- A estação de Odivelas (Pedernais), desde dia 21 de Outubro que não transmite dados.
- A estação de Sintra (São João das Lampas) está indisponível.


----------



## Minho (30 Jan 2011 às 19:49)

A estação de Castro Laboreiro fica a 750 metros e pertence à Estação de Campo da Peneda(http://webpages.fc.ul.pt/~hmlpereira/peneda/), pelos vistos dedicada ao trabalho de campo para docentes e alunos da área da biologia/ecologia.







Sendo assim a altitude da estação é de aprox. 780 metros, situando-se numa antiga inverneira, no vale do rio Laboreiro, e por isso, numa zona com um clima  mais temperado quando comparado com o clima das brandas (Seara, Portos, Rodeiro, etc) situadas acima da cota  dos 1000 metros.


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Jan 2011 às 22:27)

Minho disse:


> A estação de Castro Laboreiro fica a 750 metros e pertence à Estação de Campo da Peneda(http://webpages.fc.ul.pt/~hmlpereira/peneda/), pelos vistos dedicada ao trabalho de campo para docentes e alunos da área da biologia/ecologia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sem duvida um bom local a visitar brevemente


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2011 às 00:09)

Minho disse:


> A estação de Castro Laboreiro fica a 750 metros e pertence à Estação de Campo da Peneda(http://webpages.fc.ul.pt/~hmlpereira/peneda/), pelos vistos dedicada ao trabalho de campo para docentes e alunos da área da biologia/ecologia.



Bom achado. Mas sempre fica mais baixa do que pensávamos. De qualquer forma, bom local.




AnDré disse:


> Já andei à procura da estação, mas não a encontrei.



É da Escola Secundária de Odivelas
http://www.esec-odivelas.rcts.pt/Clube de Meteorologia/001.htm


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2011 às 13:13)

Vince disse:


> Bom achado. Mas sempre fica mais baixa do que pensávamos. De qualquer forma, bom local.
> 
> 
> É da Escola Secundária de Odivelas
> http://www.esec-odivelas.rcts.pt/Clube de Meteorologia/001.htm



Possa, isso explica muita coisa, mas suscita-me algumas dúvidas.

Em relação à de Castro Laboreiro, agora Campo da Peneda, ficam justificados os valores sempre mais altos da temperatura quando comparados com os valores da estação do Xurés - MeteoGalicia, (afinal esta última está a uma cota bem superior).
No que diz respeito à intensidade do vento, a estação de Campo da Peneda regista sempre uma intensidade muito mais baixa que a do Xurés. Nesta última as rajadas de vento superam com alguma frequência os 100km/h, enquanto que na de Campo é raro ir além dos 50km/h.
Em dúvida fica agora a precipitação registada.
Situada num vale, acho um pouco exagerado os 498,6mm que a estação já leva este mês. Embora no local onde esteja instalada a precipitação média anual também supere os 2000mm. 

---------

Quanto à estação da secundária de Odivelas... quando puder passo lá para tirar fotografias ao local onde a estação está instalada.


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2011 às 13:50)

De qualquer forma, essa Davis de Odivelas parece estar offline, ultimamente com dados errados.

A de "Sintra" também descobri que é do Aeródromo da Tojeira (São João das Lampas), localização bastante interessante, a 100 metros de altitude e a apenas 1200 metros do mar sem obstáculos, mas já não está acessível. 

A do Burgau é daquele site que também tem webcam que conhecemos. A de Panoias/Beja parece ser de um holandês que percebe do assunto (estações) pois participa regularmente no fórum do software Weather Display, essa já a conhecemos bem do WU, tb tem webcam. A do Pico fica na Madalena e é de uma casa de turismo de habitação Joe's Place e também está offline

Pena que muitas  dessas estações estejam offline


----------



## HotSpot (4 Set 2011 às 18:30)

Adicionada nova:

*Vilamoura* - (37.097 -8.118) alt. ~25m [link]


----------



## CICLONE (7 Fev 2019 às 11:45)

Estação meteorológica AVEIROSUL :
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAVEIROA4&cm_ven=localwx_pwsdash


----------

